# 한국인 vs 한국사람



## Jgon

What's the difference in use between 한국인 and 한국사람?


----------



## Kross

They mean the same, a Korean person. The difference is 인(人) in 한국인 is a Sino-Korean word that is borrowed from the Chinese language. But 사람 in 한국사람 is a pure Korean one, I think.


----------



## Jgon

아, 지금 알아요~
감사합니다


----------



## pezpez

Jgon said:


> 아, 지금 알아요~
> 감사합니다



아, 지금 알아요~ <- bad
아, 이제 알겠어요~ <- good


----------



## Balloonhmu

pezpez said:


> 아, 지금 알아요~ <- bad
> 아, 이제 알겠어요~ <- good


Just an aside, I wonder what is the difference between 이제 and 지금?
And could you do me a favor by explaining more clearly why the first option is bad and the second is good?


----------



## Environmentalist

Balloonhmu said:


> Just an aside, I wonder what is the difference between 이제 and 지금?
> And could you do me a favor by explaining more clearly why the first option is bad and the second is good?



In many contexts, 지금 and 이제 are interchangeable.
But we sometimes use them in different situations implying slightly different connotations.
You can use 지금, if something is happening right now.
You can use 이제, if you 'finally' did something or something is 'finally' done now.
이제 is also used to indicate the emphasis on 'now'.

지금 알아요. (wrong)
지금 알겠어요. (Ok but less commonly used than 이제 알겠어요)
이제 알겠어요. (Commonly used)


----------



## Balloonhmu

Environmentalist said:


> In many contexts, 지금 and 이제 are interchangeable.
> But we sometimes use them in different situations implying slightly different connotations.
> You can use 지금, if something is happening right now.
> You can use 이제, if you 'finally' did something or something is 'finally' done now.
> 이제 is also used to indicate the emphasis on 'now'.
> 
> 지금 알아요. (wrong)
> 지금 알겠어요. (Ok but less commonly used than 이제 알겠어요)
> 이제 알겠어요. (Commonly used)


아,이제 알겠어요
아주 많이 감사합니다.^^
Btw, the first sentence 's wrong because of tense, right?^^


----------

